# Uber gas deductions



## Britney Beverly (Jun 6, 2018)

I'm new to Uber and new to taxes. I heard that when it's tax time, uber reimburses you for the money you've used on gas. Do they reimburse you for all the gas you've spend while driving for uber or just some?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Britney Beverly said:


> I'm new to Uber and new to taxes. I heard that when it's tax time, *uber reimburses you for the money you've used on gas*. Do they reimburse you for all the gas you've spend while driving for uber or just some?


LOL!
Do yourself a favor......quit now.


----------



## Britney Beverly (Jun 6, 2018)

Why?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Britney Beverly said:


> I heard that when it's tax time, *uber reimburses you for the money you've used on gas.*





Uber's Guber said:


> LOL! Do yourself a favor......quit now.





Britney Beverly said:


> Why?


You haven't heard?....
Don't wait until tax time..... go to the Uber hub once a week with your fuel receipts and ask for your reimbursements!


----------



## Britney Beverly (Jun 6, 2018)

There is no uber hub I'm my state


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Britney Beverly said:


> I'm new to Uber and new to taxes. I heard that when it's tax time, uber reimburses you for the money you've used on gas. Do they reimburse you for all the gas you've spend while driving for uber or just some?


You have been led astray. Uber reimburses absolutely zero for any expenses. In your market UberX pays $0.81 per mile and $0.10 per minute before taking 25% of that from you.

That's $0.6075 per mile and $0.075 per minute. Out of that you pay for your gas and all other expenses. You do, however, get to deduct all your mileage, so if you do make any money you won't have to pay taxes on it.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Britney Beverly said:


> I'm new to Uber and new to taxes. I heard that when it's tax time, uber reimburses you for the money you've used on gas. Do they reimburse you for all the gas you've spend while driving for uber or just some?


No (none of these is true at all)

But i'm going to answer each of these..


Britney Beverly said:


> I heard that when it's tax time, uber reimburses you for the money you've used on gas.


No



Britney Beverly said:


> uber reimburses you...


Only what you have already been paid.



Britney Beverly said:


> Do they reimburse you for all the gas you've spend while driving for uber or just some?


neither



Britney Beverly said:


> I'm new to Uber and new to taxes.


Keep a detailed log of the miles you drive. Unless you driver a $50,000 car you do NOT write off your actual expenses, you right off your miles and use the standard PER MILE rate.

With the current rate for 2018,
For every 100 miles you driver the IRS is assuming $54.50 in expenses. This is more than fair unless your driving a ridiculously nice uber black car.

What you NEED for tax time. (PER SHIFT WORKED) yes you have to log work periods. If you just take a break for a few minutes at a service station just keep it in one long shift.

Keep a spread sheet (Excel works great), with backups on a flash drive every week. A paper backup is also a good idea.
(YOU NEED THIS FOR EVERY SHIFT YOU WORK)
1. Start time & date/ Stop time
2. Start Odometer
3. Stop odometer
4. Miles driven
5. Cash revenue (tips and off the books trips)
6. Tolls
7. Negative adjustments ($(%&(ing uber)

Then total up everything except odometer readings and that will give you what you NEED come tax time.

Uber and lyfts information will be incomplete and you NEED all of these if you get audited to justify your expenses. With the way uber and lyft log mileage your actual mileage will be less or more than your uber miles plus your lyft miles.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

^^^^ Spot on, and excellent advice!


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

If it's a pax's gas and it makes your car uninhabitable you may be able to get reimbursed for removing the foul smell from your vehicle. If it's your own gas you're out of luck. Uber doesn't pay for your gas. hahahahaha


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

^^^^ (accountant humor)


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

The only thing uber reimburses you are tolls and cleaning fees.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Britney Beverly said:


> I'm new to Uber and new to taxes. I heard that when it's tax time, uber reimburses you for the money you've used on gas.


I'm very curious. Where and from who did you hear about this gas reimbursement?


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

There's a free app that will take care of all your mileage it's stride tax


----------

